

Life is terrible: Lets talk about the web [video] - krig
http://vimeo.com/111122950

======
AlexanderDhoore
High on humour, low on actual content. But very entertaining though.

~~~
acqq
I actually waited to hear something, anything, interesting. Remained
dissapointed.

~~~
beerbajay
Yeah, I attended this talk at öredev and had the same reaction. However, this
year's conference was a general disappointment, so this was unfortunately one
of the best talks I saw.

